
The C10K problem - kercker
http://www.kegel.com/c10k.html#threaded
======
okket
Last big C10k discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7250432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7250432)
(4 years ago, 57 comments)

